# Advice needed: replacement engine for my 180b



## sehs33 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I am new here and I am honestly not sure if this is the right place to ask for help, in case it wasn't I will appreciate it if a mod moved this post to where should have been started.

I have a 1981/1982 Datsun 180b, the engine burns almost the same amount of motor oil and fuel, and there's no way it can be fixed. The carburetor is also screwed, so I can't reuse it.

I want your help to suggest a proper replacement for the engine, I am not into rallying, I am just looking for something economical that wont require a fortune to be installed/repaired. I can only go +-20% of the current engine's volume in order to be able to license it (authorities laws) so I can only install motors between 1400 cc and 2200 cc.

My other question, is there anyway (that is financially reasonable) to turn this car into front wheel drive? Just a question, I love it being rear wheeled, but I always wondered if it is possible.

I appreciate your help and I apologize if I am posting in the wrong forum.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## u20builder (Sep 13, 2007)

As far as engines go i would just put the same engine in from a rebuider or wrecking yard which is the easiest and most cost effective.
Changing to front wheel drive would be a large and costly job with no real benefit.
Hope that helps good luck.


----------



## sehs33 (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks a lot for your reply u20builder, unfortunately I can't find the exact engine in an acceptable condition.

I am aware it would not be cost efficient to convert it to a front wheeled car, but I was only curious if it is possible.

Anyone can suggest recent engine(s) that would fit? Thanks in advance


----------

